# Fighting snails?



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

So I have four Mystery snails in a 5 gallon tank. I have been feeding one Omega One veggie round every other day. Is this not enough? My two bigger ones were wrapped around each other and the pellet making quick sudden spasms and going in and out of their shell. I couldnt really see very good since they were wrapped in each other.... Are they fighting? Could they hurt each other? Should I feed more? I dropped another round in there jic and that split them up. How much do you guys feed your snails? Two of mine are about the size of a quarter and the other two are a tad smaller.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Maybe it's not the pellet and they are breeding

http://youtu.be/vxrlmxLMvKo

Here's site for mystery snail care:

http://youtu.be/vxrlmxLMvKo


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would guess they were probably breeding, too but someone who has experience with snails(not me lol) could tell you more.


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

lol They get so excited over a disk of food they decided to do it!? Theres a thought lol I wouldnt be upset I actually love my snails that would be so exciting. I did find them "cuddling" on the side of the tank today. How weird. Anyway, Thanks JadaBlu ill be sure to check that site out. I appreciate it!


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh wait.... Theyre both the you tube video lol.....


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Most likely they were breeding as previously stated. I would drop the wafers only once a week & I would drop 2 in different areas of the tank. Also, I suggest feeding veggies such as Kale, cucumber, etc. Once or twice a week in place of the algae wafers. 4 Mystery snails in a 5g is quite a lot, it is recommended to have 2.5g per snail, if I remember correctly so you're double that. You will be quite over run with snails if they are breeding & you choose to let the eggs hatch. Keep in mind they can lay 100's of eggs at one time.


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

I do feed them cucumber a few times a week in addition to the wafers. Well I do need something to do with my 30 gallon lol Idk if id actually let them hatch but its something to think about. I thought I was overloading too. Originally I was going to put one in each tank but the water parameters in the snail tank are awesome. I find I have to change my fish tanks alot more often then my snail tank. I thought it would be the opposite. Ive read how "messy" they are but it seems quite the opposite. Is it necessary I separate them? I have the "means" to do so if this is the case. I actually have 5 more tiny ones coming in the mail from another user on here. I was going to split them up between the other tanks.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

The how many gallons per fish (snail) isn't all about the bio-load but also the activity level, the territorial behavior, food supply and so on. I personally only keep 1 Mystery snail per tank but there are plenty of people who have multiples, I prefer NOT to have baby snails if I can help it. On the feeding issue, in the case of a lot species of snails, their reproduction is dependent on the food supply, the more you feed the more they tend to reproduce. I only drop food specifically for my snails once or twice a week, this helps me ensure they are doing their clean up job in the tank.


----------

